# hp pavilion stuck on restarting after update



## jamielee2492 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone I got my windows 8 laptop last week and its been great but today I've had a problem i thought I would do 'restart and update' as it wasnt letting me dowmload windows moviemakrer/dirextx ao I done it and it was quick and then finished but once on the restarting screen it hasn't left its been about 2 hours now, what can I do?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Press and hold down the power button on your laptop for ten seconds to force it to power off. Wait another 30 seconds or so, and then try restarting.

When you downloaded Movie Maker & Direct X, did you find versions matching your version of Windows 8? (64-bit or 32-bit)

See what happens after the power off/on.
. . . Gary


----------

